# Had some jams please help



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

Will try to make as short as possible. got a new xd(m)9mm went through the first 300 rounds without a hitch. Cleaned for the first time (any handgun), polished the barrel with mothers polish and a dremmel(looks great), re cleaned barrel put back together...went out today with another 100rnds first two magazines went fine, i have only been loading magazines with 17rnds instead of 19, next two magazines i loaded to capacity 19rnds. inserted mag racked and first shot slide got stuck most of way back, spent cartridge still in chamber with next round partially underneath. couldn't re rack had a really hard time releasing magazine seemed to be seated in ok, got mag out racked and cartridge fell out through mag well. inserted mag and rest of it was fine.. next 19rnd mag did exact same thing on like the 3rd and 5th round spent cartridge in chamber next round slightly pushed forward under spent cartridge on those occasions one of the times seemed magazine was partially released and other was noticeably released but would not come out mag release button on left side would not push at all and right side seemed loose like no resistance, tapped back in and would release but still hard to pull out.. had 30 rounds left after this so put 15 in each mag and went through fine..the magazine is noticeably harder to insert fully into gun when loaded to capacity vs just 17rnds
I think my grip is sound, I've read post like these before and and everyone points to riding the mag release, i guess i could be but don't think so, although i mite be cuz i notice (i shoot right handed) I'm supposed to have my right thumb on top of my left going down the rail and i find i readjust and hold my right thumb down with my left, seems much more comfortable but puts my thumb by mag release. does this kinda jam seem like what would happen if i was hitting the button. Sure its probably something i'm doing but could it be a problem with the magazine, also i did notice the ammo which is the same as i have always used (WWB) seemed to leave an extra lot of yellowish green smegma on my fingers while loading and when looking down in the chamber seems to be more dirty and sooty going through those 100 rnds than it did after the first 300. any ideas, i think its a good gun but sure don't want that happening in a time i really need it


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First, unless you are a qualified gunsmith... take your Dremmel, and put it as far FAR FAR away from your gun as possible, please!

I'd first check that when you put it back together that you lubed it according to the manual.

Then I'd try those mags again at capacity -1 and see if it happens again. If it doesn't, it could just be that the gun is new and needs to be broken in a bit (load down a round until the magazine breaks in a little)

Just as important as not riding the mag release, is not riding the slide release. It can cause problems as well.

As to WWB being dirty, I've not really noticed too much of a difference, but I clean my guns after every session.

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So the variable is the feed ramp and barrel. That's all that changed between the two sets of rounds? a lot of people are dead set against polishing a feed ramp with a dreamed because it can cause an uneven surface if for done just right. When you used the dremel did you have the polish wheel going left and right (against the travel of the round into the bbl) or up and down (with the travel of a round)? 

It could be more than one thing leading to a bigger problem. The feed ramp might have an uneven surface as well as a tight mag spring. This might be why you got past a couple mags. The powder fouling might be adding just enough friction to make the error more apparent. Without seeing the barrel and not knowing how you did it it's really hard to say though.


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

When i polished the barrel i did not polish feed ramp or anything on that part of barrel i just polished the outside 3 square edges of barrel where the caliber and serial numbers are and the length of the barrel i stayed away from where the bullets feed and i stayed away from the bottom square edge where the spring connects to barrel. i will go try again and make sure i am not hitting mag release after cleaning and relubing. could spring tension from new magazines be causing this like i said it only happened in mags i loaded to full capacity but on the second mag when it happened i had already fired a couple shots so i had released a bit of the tension. thanks for the replies..


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

My money is on mag spring which is just a little too strong. Basically there are no issues at 17 rounds loaded, but at 19 rounds loaded, problems arise. Besides, if you're at less than 500 rounds through the firearm then it's my guess there's not enough dirt and fouling in the firearm to really make a difference, even as dirty as WWB can be (and I agree WWB can get QUITE dirty).

Based on the above I'm going to throw in my two cents and suggest, possibly, the extra strong mag springs are pushing the first of the nineteen cartridges up with too much force, causing the extractor rod's hook to fail to properly seat itself inside the case rim. It would be great if you had some snapcaps because you could put three or four into the top of a fully loaded mag, load the chamber as necessary, then slowly pull back the slide to see if the extractor rod has a tight hold on the chambered snapcap. I'd bet ten bucks it doesn't. Definitely check this if you have the means, and remember that in this scenario, THE MAGAZINE HAS LIVE ROUNDS!!! Take the appropriate precautions if you decide to do this spot-check.

If this is the problem, fully load all mags at 19 rounds and let them sit for about a week. This should be plenty of time to break in mag spring., eventually lessening the force in which the mag spring pushes up on its cartridges and hopefully lending a hand in properly seating the extractor's hook into the case rim.

Hope this is the problem!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I must of misunderstood....Sorry.. I thought he was saying he had thousands of pounds through it so I glossed over a mag issue. I leaned more to the dremel on the feed ramp..I Really need to stop looking at these type threads.


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Literal's got a great suggestion with the magazines. Before firing my XD9 Service, I had loaded both the 16 round mags with 15 and let them sit for three or four days. I've done this with other factory mags for the XD and have never had a feeding issue. I'd assume because the XDM9 carries those three extra rounds, the springs can be pretty tight right out of the box.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Clean the Magazines when you clean the gun. Pop the bottom off and run a silicone coated gun rag thru the tube plus wipe down the follower. If there is crud in the pistol there is crud in the Magazine.

Throw the Dremel as far as you can. When you have considerably more than one cycle of cleaning under your belt you can reconsider whether you should own a dremel or not.

Welcome to the world of guns.


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and as an update i loaded mags to capacity and let em sit did nothing else to change variables ie. clean or lube. took it out today and filled both mags up to full 19rnds and emptied 3 times each with no problems so it seems to be prob solved. and had fun blowing through a little over 100 rnds. now time to give a good cleaning


----------

